# Alternative to Tack Cloth



## ship (Jul 27, 2009)

Refuse to pay for tac cloth. Must be some ways out there for creating your own but currently I'm using paper towel and dentaured alcohol. The paper towel tears up a bit but not in a way that isn't cleanly removable, and while I go thru the denatured alcohol fast, it also in doing this seems to clean the surface really well.

What other ways of doing this dust removal from a surface before you stain or finish are there? This beyond various pre-treat cheicals that close the grain and at times I use but doesn't work as well to remove dust persay, or might also in question but not work between the stain and finish layer or between finish layers.


----------



## David Ashton (Jul 28, 2009)

And what is tack cloth?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2009)

A rag dampened with boiled linseed oil is traditional, but be sure to let the rag dry throughly without folds before disposal, as it can spontaneously combust. Store appropriately.


----------

